# help I can't catch her!



## Connerz82 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have recently started taking Lola to agility training. So far she is doing brilliantly with everything the only problem I'm facing is I CANT CATCH HER!! She will come back to me with her toy and play tug, she will leave it but when I try to pick her up or put her lead back on she is gone. She thinks it's a game and will come and stay but as soon as my hand goes near her she runs off or jumps away.

Now, I can get her to 'wait' and pick her up but I must have a treat else it's not happening.

I'm concerned that I'm actually encouraging and rewarding her bad behaviour but trying to catch her and failing then relenting by giving a treat to get her back. 

Any ideas how I can pull it round so I'm in control??


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if she has learned that Leash on=Game over, and is getting in a final exciting game of chase and keep away! I would do lots of practice in a less exciting place - call her to you at home, *hold her collar*, give her a treat or quick play with a toy, let her go. Repeat dozens of times a day, gradually reducig the treats to just the times she comes fastest, or the longest distance, but still giving her plenty of praise. Then out in the yard. Then while out walking. Then in a quiet place where you can safely let her off leash. Each time I would treat every time at first, and gradually tail them off. Once you are outside, vary just holding her collar with putting on the leash and walking a few steps, then releasing her to play again. At agility I would give her a jackpot treat for coming the first few times at least - she will be very excited, and that makes it hard for her to listen.


----------



## Connerz82 (Apr 22, 2014)

Great thank you I shall give it ago!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, you are encouraging bad behavior by allowing her to make the decision to leave. I would do as fjm suggests, but also reinforce all of your basic obedience. I am always amazed when I see people in excellent and masters level at agility who don't have start line stays and have dogs that do the zoomies on course. Agility really charges a dog up and unless you have really good high distraction obedience you shouldn't expect to be able to get hands on them to take them off a course. I burned a number of entry fees when Lily took off on me and did her own course. I reinforced her obedience and after that if she showed signs of wanting to make it her own gam, I called her back and took her off the course without finishing to help her understand that just because she could go anywhere she wanted she had to pay attention to me at all times to be allowed to play the game.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yep, this dog is a candidate for Crate Games and the Collar Grab Game!

Crate Games is readily Google-able; it is a DVD about a training paradigm in which a dog learns self-control and how to make good decisions.

The Collar Grab game is another feature of Susan Garrett's foundation work. Basically, you devote daily training time to....touching your dog's collar. From day one, touch the collar, give a treat. Do this several times in a row, several times a day. Give a treat when you clip on the leash, too. Eventually work up to grabbing the collar, even abruptly, always with joy, of course. Over time you don't have to give a treat every time, but you have established the idea that you grabbing the dog's collar leads to good things, not bad ones.

Naturally you want to avoid the collar grab leading to unpleasant things. Often when playing with Sugarfoot I will collar grab between each ball throw. Sometimes I put his leash back on him, then take it off and throw the ball again. Sometimes I leave it on and throw the ball (not as far) so that he drags the leash. I'll even put the leash on, start to leave the area with him, then turn around and take the leash off again for a couple more throws, or I'll switch to tugging as we walk off the field. Just switch it up a lot so that he never really associates the leash with fun being over.

Not that Sugarfoot didn't have some very naughty episodes of running away / not returning a ball / zoomies in the ring, but his strong foundation has gotten us through those adolescent "tests" with me able to quickly corral him and get him under control with no games of "keep away." 

Seriously, get the Crate Games DVD! 

Good luck with Agility; it's the best sport ever!

--Q


----------



## Connerz82 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks, I have started fjm's advice today and already she is getting better! 

I knew I was doing something wrong, it's amazing how such simple things can make such a difference.

She has always been fine coming back and letting me put her on her lead etc when we are at home or at the park. But since we have done these agility classes she just can not control her excitement! I love that she is enjoying it but I need to put in that control as I can feel myself getting frustrated with her and then myself because I know I'm doing something wrong.

I will have a look for Crate Games

Thanks &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Im NOT a trainer though I could probably tell you what doesn't work, but never what works because I just haven't found it. I leave that to the FJM's, LiLyCD's and Quossums amongst many others on the forum 

But.....I think you have a very smart dog and I love that she is having so much fun! 

Glad it is getting better!


----------

